# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Visita virtual a la central nuclear de Trillo

## Jonasino

http://www.cnat.es/cnatweb/video.php...%20de%20Trillo

Fuente: cnat.es

----------

frfmfrfm (02-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Localización: 19450 Trillo (Guadalajara)
> Puesta en marcha: Octubre 1983
> Potencia instalada: 1.066 MW
> Datos de producción marzo 2015
> Producción bruta acumulada desde origen 	 215.756.658 MWh
> Producción mensual 	  783.088 MWh
> Producción acumulada en el año 	 2.278.371 MWh
> 
> 
> ...


Fuente: foronuclear

----------


## Jonasino

Durante el año 2014, la producción bruta de la Central Nuclear de Trillo ha sido de 8.308 millones de kilowatios hora, lo que supone el 14,53% de la producción nuclear española y el 3,11% de la producción eléctrica nacional. La producción neta ha sido de 7.785 millones de Kilovatios hora.

----------

